# Mounting Train-li Pro Drive DCC switch moter's



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought 10 of these switches at the fall show from Alex. I read the programing posts here and the weather proofing tips from Alex and am feel I'm ready to build them up/program them and then mount them.
I searched the forums and could not find any posts on mounting them (it must be me but I find the search feature here to be very lacking, I never seem to find what I'm looking) 
I was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on mounting these on Aristo wide radius and Aristo #6 switches, or point me to a website that has instalation photo's/tips.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

They don't match the mount points on an aristo #6 switch. There are two rectangular mounts with crews holes molded into the case. I was able to get one of the two to match the mounting holes on the aristo switch, but not the other. I ended up screwing the motors directly to the same base the switch sits on--I use the ladder track bed method, and it was easy to just set the switch in the right place, and then screw it down
onto the same base the switch was mounted on, if that makes sense.

Also with aristo switches the throwbar that actually moves the switch is too short. The throwbar ends with a little round pin sticking down--the pin is too short to fit reliably into the hole in the aristo switch points. I glued some styrene shim to the edges of the hole, to make it deeper. That didn't work too well, so I'm going to try epoxying some brass tubing over the pin, to make it longer. 

I had two of these set up and was really happy with them, but both failed. I think I saw you buy these at the ECLSTS--I was the tall guy who told you they worked well. Mine were retruned to Axel and waterproofed, and as soon as it gets a little warmer I'll reinstall them


----------

